# Is Humic Acid a Scam?



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

This video is gold. It's also really long and really technical.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Gp64gkudI[/media]

Good Job @thegrassfactor


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

wasted $200 on that brown garbage 3-4 years back. better use of my hard earned dough is NPK.

decide for yourself.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

It looks like it's not a scam. The data as presented by Matt makes humic sound like more of a "meh".


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

My takeaway from the video was outside of hydroponic settings, it pretty much is a scam. The only potential benefit is a reduction in N inputs if you have the right soil pH and conditions. That said cost per application of Humic vs N is not even close.

Anywhere with restrictions or non acidic soil might see some benefit to it, but not most of what is claimed/marketed.

I also learned straight peat moss, may be a better application for the marketed benefits of Humic Acid vs Humic Acid itself.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I saw this too. Makes you go humm. I agree its more of a meh. I think Compost or Peat is better. I started watching the Garden Myths guy he referred to as well.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

I just finished watching and have to rewatch to digest the information. The conclusions are certainly borderline but there is merit to the increase in biomass and less nitrogen input (i.e. maximize nitrogen input using HA applications could help those subject to summer fertilizer blackout). Cost benefit analysis is warranted.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Didn't Matt have videos out yrs ago claiming how beneficial humic was? How it was the big secret!?


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

I have humic acid as a powder, mix my own concentrate, and added it this year as part of a program on my turf, and vegetables. I'm absolutely happy with the response this year.

It isn't a one stop fix, but adds to the whole package... NPK, micros, pro-bio/EM, sea minerals, humic, fulvic, organic matter...

I'm happy with what I'm doing. The powder is inexpensive.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> Didn't Matt have videos out yrs ago claiming how beneficial humic was? How it was the big secret!?


Yes, you are correct and I think he finally saw the light about it. I don't think the price you are paying for it justifies the results. You should focus on NPK and micros as that is where you will get the most bang for your buck.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Rucraz2 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Matt have videos out yrs ago claiming how beneficial humic was? How it was the big secret!?
> ...


Yes and he removed the video. I'm actually not too happy about that because I can't learn the full truth, I'd like to see how someone *developed* their knowledge and not just *what are their beliefs today*. That is how Science works...I can look back and see what scientist used to agree on and then I can also read the *breakthrough* studies that led them away from previous understandings.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Yes, you are correct and I think he finally saw the light about it. I don't think the price you are paying for it justifies the results. You should focus on NPK and micros as that is where you will get the most bang for your buck.


In my experience it's not that expensive on its own, although it can be expensive if combined with some other premium product. Also, it's supposed to help in the delivery of nutrients, so applying humic on its own would not provide much benefit. Whether it has a noticable effect is another story.

I this, from a soil researcher, sums it up:



> Because so little research seems to have been done with humic acid products on turfgrass, there exists the possibility that there are situations where significant positive responses can occur. My assessment is that we should not expect positive effects over a wide range of conditions....the products are rather harmless when applied at rates recommended by manufacturers. There is, however, not justification at this time for using them on more than a small scale, trial basis.


https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/newsletters/hortupdate/hortupdate_archives/2002/jun02/art4jun.html


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think Humic Acid has become a sacred cow. Some people who use it want to justify what they have spent on it and will defend it. I don't think it hurts anything by using it but companies have figured out how to market it and charge a premium for it. It is in no way a game changer and I'm a firm believer in focusing on N-P-K. Not everything new is better, sometimes the tried and true way is better for a reason.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think Humic Acid has become a sacred cow. Some people who use it want to justify what they have spent on it and will defend it. I don't think it hurts anything by using it but companies have figured out how to market it and charge a premium for it. It is in no way a game changer and I'm a firm believer in focusing on N-P-K. Not everything new is better, sometimes the tried and true way is better for a reason.


+1

I know some of us were making lawns great again long before humic became a buzzword in DIY lawn care. :thumbup:


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Dare I say that my soil condition has improved because of Humic Acid? I no longer have any compaction issues but I guess that is a result of irrigation and foliage cover.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

doverosx said:


> Dare I say that my soil condition has improved because of Humic Acid? I no longer have any compaction issues but I guess that is a result of irrigation and foliage cover.


Don't forget to include root cycling as a player in that.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Was Humic Acid the only variable that changed that caused your soil to improve?


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

It's pretty obvious there was some sort of falling out between matt and LCN. Carbon earth had humic in it and I've listened to so many of his sermons promoting the addition of carbon into the soil. Now it's all of a sudden NPK now that it's his business model. I wish there was more transparency on what was really going on, because idk how much longer I can still watch a man who is making it his business model to tear someone else down.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

JimFromLawnGuyland said:


> It's pretty obvious there was some sort of falling out between matt and LCN. Carbon earth had humic in it and I've listened to so many of his sermons promoting the addition of carbon into the soil. Now it's all of a sudden NPK now that it's his business model. I wish there was more transparency on what was really going on, because idk how much longer I can still watch a man who is making it his business model to tear someone else down.


I guess I'm not familiar with the fallout you're talking about, but what does delivering NPK via Carbon have to do with delivering NPK via Humic? One is a measurable element on the periodic table, the other is the result of a man made test with no viable way to measure it then through the test specifically designed to define/quantify it's existence.

As far as I'm aware, any research he has shared related to urea uptake attached to carbon is still valid and still his belief?


----------



## SteelCutLawn (Jul 12, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> It looks like it's not a scam. The data as presented by Matt makes humic sound like more of a "meh".


That was my takeaway as well. Doesn't hurt but doesn't help the way it's been touted by various companies and youtubers.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

In my opinion, it's not a scam. But it's not going to change your soil in a few weeks' time. Not like a thick layer of compost will. So I like the idea of getting a little of it in the soil with my NPK and micro treatments.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Was Humic Acid the only variable that changed that caused your soil to improve?


Definitely not. The biggest cure for compaction has been getting grass to grow. The grass blocks the sun, keeps the soil cooler and that alone will promote morning dew. Optionally, it has kept the evaporation rate lower and therefore, the soil holds on to moisture for longer.


----------

